# 2 Ling from the yaks!



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

We made a last minute plan to fish after church on Sunday. We grabbed a quick bite to eat and headed to the launch. The plan was to head out to the 2nd color change and look for ling as we headed east. We dragged cigs hoping to pick up a smoker but no dice. 

I decided to head out a little deeper and see if we could find any bottom to drop on. I drifted over some hard bottom and flipped my flounder jig and immidiately slammed. I was worried I had a jack cause it was kicking my tail. After about 7-8 minutes, I pulled this guy up.


I looked beneath him and there was the first ling of the day mixed in with this massive school of reds. I moved on trying to get back with the school when my cig other rod with the cig on started screaming. I first thought king but then realized it was probably another red. But with no head shakes my hopes were high it was a ling. After about 30 minutes I gaffed this guy. He weighed 27#.

Now everyone is hanging into fish. Reds everywhere. At one time I had a triple on. It was a disaster. My brother hooked something that hammered off away from the school. We were sure it was a shark or a ling. After a long fight (lamiglass pier rod) he finally gaffed his. It was right at 33#.




It was a good weekend!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great weekend. Great catch, Happy eating.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:notworthy:Nice Cobia's cool it look like you all had a blast. :notworthy: I a new angler on this forum, How far is the 2nd color change and where is that located?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Great job, nice fish.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job fellas! Beautiful fish!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

We're over ten miles from either pass & for the past couple weeks now I've been seeing six to ten boats cruising just off the sandbar for cobia every time I go over to the beach .... I just think about how much gas they're burning when I can paddle out there on my yak in ten minutes and do pretty much the same thing for free.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you guys know what your doing, awesome catch !


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome job! good eatin for a few weeks there!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome work on the cobias!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's awesome, Nice work!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome pics. congrats !!:notworthy::notworthy::cool2::whip:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

excellent job guys way to bust out the cobia


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eating size.
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

maybe i need to trade my boat for a kayak, great job guys!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job! Impressive catch from kayaks!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on a fine yak fishing trip. Thanks for the photos too.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome day congrats!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Awesome*

That's the best Kayak catch I've seen on here in a while. Good job.:notworthy:

_________________________________________________

2012 Hobbie Outback


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Awesome day! I really need to try my yak in the gulf, I don't know what I'm waiting on.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job. Extremely jealous.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Man, that's impressive. Well done.


----------

